# Alien Empress by Eugenics



## the chef (May 3, 2011)

Was graced with some great dank to test for this awsome breeder! Out of the three i choose to start with Alien Empress!  So into the red solo cups fer germ! Here we goooo!!!!!


----------



## Rosebud (May 3, 2011)

FIRST!!!! I get the couch.


----------



## MosesPMG (May 3, 2011)

2nd is just as good :aok: mojo mate


----------



## the chef (May 3, 2011)

Rosie!!!!!!!! You and Mo can jion me in a BIU session!


----------



## Peter Jennings (May 3, 2011)

Bring it!


----------



## Locked (May 3, 2011)

Hey chef whatcha got cookin? I smell cannetics stew.....:holysheep:  

Props to hss of Eugenics....he did me right as well.
Can't wait to see these grow out chef....I won't get to my beans till after summer.

Green mojo.


----------



## Staffy (May 3, 2011)

ill take the stool. lol


----------



## the chef (May 3, 2011)

Peter Jennings said:
			
		

> Bring it!


 
Brought it!


----------



## the chef (May 3, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Hey chef whatcha got cookin? I smell cannetics stew.....:holysheep:
> 
> Props to hss of Eugenics....he did me right as well.
> Can't wait to see these grow out chef....I won't get to my beans till after summer.
> ...


You smeller works just fine brother! Big props! Had room fer it!


----------



## the chef (May 3, 2011)

Staffy said:
			
		

> ill take the stool. lol


 
Front row seatsv and all the cannacookies you can eat!


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (May 4, 2011)

Mmmmm cookies. Mind if I slip in and out in my rolling chair?  I've got some meetings to attend but don't wanna miss this party. Didn't even realize he had this cross.


----------



## the chef (May 4, 2011)

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> Mmmmm cookies. Mind if I slip in and out in my rolling chair? I've got some meetings to attend but don't wanna miss this party. Didn't even realize he had this cross.


 


.....he's a sick genius my brother! Welcome!


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (May 4, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> .....he's a sick genius my brother! Welcome!



Indeed he is. Got his OG graze going and some of the ssh from the mr nice stock going at the moment.


----------



## the chef (May 4, 2011)

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> Indeed he is. Got his OG graze going and some of the ssh from the mr nice stock going at the moment.


Sweet!


----------



## FA$TCA$H (May 5, 2011)

:ciao:


----------



## the chef (May 6, 2011)

Hey cashman! Two popped waiting on the third!


----------



## the chef (May 8, 2011)

Well 2 of the grs are showing some greenage while the third has shed half a cap and is working on opening up!


----------



## Staffy (May 8, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> Well 2 of the grs are showing some greenage while the third has shed half a cap and is working on opening up!




:woohoo: :woohoo: 

are u just doin three of this strain?


----------



## the chef (May 9, 2011)

Staffy said:
			
		

> :woohoo: :woohoo:
> 
> are u just doin three of this strain?


 
Staffy it's all i got room fer! For now! Got the three into bigger mediums! The half-cappedone shed it's shell and is starting to open up!


----------



## Rosebud (May 9, 2011)

Congratulations on the triplets. Cheffy.


----------



## the chef (May 9, 2011)

Hehe thnx Rosie!


----------



## Staffy (May 9, 2011)

sweet!!


----------



## the chef (May 20, 2011)

Grs getting a bit bigger! A little salad i got goin on! That's a Pre 98 Bubba next to em!


----------



## Rosebud (May 20, 2011)

nice salad Chef!


----------



## the chef (May 20, 2011)

Thnx Rosie ....hmmm...be nice with some blue cheese!


----------



## the chef (May 24, 2011)

Gr's getting big! They got thier first real tatse of nutes today! Liking the tight salad look of these!


----------



## Staffy (May 25, 2011)

lol. salad. lookin good!


----------



## the chef (May 26, 2011)

Sallladddd yooooooooooo


----------



## the chef (May 31, 2011)

Started lst on the bigger one while the other is a virtual salad!


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (May 31, 2011)

Very nice the chef!!  Nice and green. Don't you have a red dimension or a 3D cross going at the moment?  Or at least had started one once upon a time?


----------



## the chef (May 31, 2011)

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> Very nice the chef!! Nice and green. Don't you have a red dimension or a 3D cross going at the moment? Or at least had started one once upon a time?


 
Yup but had it the wrong soil and it died....but i have others i'll be doing sometime next year!


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 1, 2011)

Good morning Chef! Grow good today.


----------



## the chef (Jun 1, 2011)

Thnx sweetie!


----------



## the chef (Jun 6, 2011)

Got to where these were kinda stalled! Growing out not in! Put them into bigger mediums to see what happens!


----------



## Staffy (Jun 6, 2011)

looks good chef. should grow out nicely now!


----------



## thomas 11111 (Jun 6, 2011)

Lookin nice and tight chef.  Just the way we like em.  I notice a tad bit of nute burn  Other than that they are beautiful:yay:


----------



## the chef (Jun 9, 2011)

Nute deficency my brother! Grs are doing much better! Got a little hieght going while the spreading out continues! DANK!


----------



## the chef (Jun 29, 2011)

Ended up with 2 bucks so didn't have room to let them do thier thang so this is shut down ....fer now!


----------

